# Digital Camera.



## godsownman (Jul 14, 2005)

I am thinking of purchasing a digital Camera can anybody guide me as to which are the good brands and what are the points to concentrate on  when purchasing a camera .

What should be the resolution also . 

Please let me know whatever you feel.


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 14, 2005)

_Moved here_


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jul 15, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> I am thinking of purchasing a digital Camera can anybody guide me as to which are the good brands and what are the points to concentrate on  when purchasing a camera .
> 
> What should be the resolution also .
> 
> Please let me know whatever you feel.



Someone reviwed a Fuji S5500 on this forum and I posted some links. Check them out for camera buying tips.

-Keith


----------



## godsownman (Jul 15, 2005)

Please somebody post your views.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 15, 2005)

First, decide a budget. Then, start your research. The best brands and Nikon, Canon, and Sony.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 16, 2005)

Nikon is the best


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

Owned a fuji first, currently owning a sony, next one god knows. There is such a variety of brands and features out there i think budget and kind of usage are important factors before you think of looking at digital cameras today.


----------



## club_pranay (Jul 17, 2005)

i think u must read "Digital Photography" which was given along with digit few months back.
also suggested reading.. *www.dpreview.com


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 17, 2005)

depends maily on your budget 

UMAX are available as acceptable quality and for only 3000RS-noscreen-noaddmemory
CANON digital rebel Eos is available for 40000Rs super performance camera. prfessional SLR lense setup

So first classify ur budget


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 18, 2005)

what is ur price range? a rough idea is enuff..
and do u want a point & shoot cam or a pro or semi-pro cam??
plz donn go 4 kodak, hp etc.. they'll give u warranty.. but price is not worth it


----------



## plasmafire (Jul 18, 2005)

hey dude.. i went thru a lot of work to buy the cam.. i'll save u the trouble.. 
A friggin tutorial made by a dumbo who thinks that ppl search b4 they post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23490
my review + keith's kinks
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24414


----------



## masterasmit (Jul 19, 2005)

*nikon is the best*

1st decide ur budget.if u want a nice one then it must be above 18/20 k or above.
nikon,sony,kodak,canon,fuji n minolta will help u.
i v a nikon coolpix n a minolta.
nikon coolpix r the best things.
check out for mega pixels rating. dont go below 3 mega pixel


----------



## club_pranay (Jul 19, 2005)

and 1 more thing... dont get fooled by "digital zoom" because the effective "zoom" is due to adjustments in the optics and it's called "optical zoom". digital zoom just enlarges the picture, the pixel information remains the same and hence the picture may look a bit "grainy".


----------



## blacklight (Jul 23, 2005)

the points u need 2 concentrate  are

1.Resolution ( a bad pic is worser than no pic  
Try going for a 3 or 4 MP cam.anything lower wouldnt be worth it and anything more would be over kill(unless u hav enuf cash )

2.Budget 
This decides which brand u go for and how much u r ready 2 pay

3. sales and serivce network ( it helps if u hav a service centre in ur city(although this factor is not that important )

other features u should look for are optical zoom  and size of display screen and ease of use n carry.

as nemesis suggested ,best brands are nikon,canon and sony .
so i suggest first u fix ur budget and then start searching, coz it narrows down ur search


----------



## puja399 (Aug 5, 2005)

My suggestions:
1. Try to buy known brands like Nikon, Fuji, Cannon, Kodak, Sony.
2. Try to buy at least 4 MP camera, or at least 5 MP if u want to print 10X12 inch. 4MP cameras print at most 8X10 inch.
3. Buy at least 3X optical zoom. Ignore digital zooms.
4. After buying, u will wish u had more optical zoom, like 8X or above. So if u can affort get that now. (Nikon E4800 )
5.  If ur camera supports RAW format, its nice.
6. If u can change lense its better.
7. Nikon 8800 or Sony 878 is my favourite.
8. If u have higher budget, go for SLRs like Nikon D70s. 
9. You can never spend enough to get a good camera.


----------



## mariner (Aug 7, 2005)

ver happy with my nikon coolpix. suggest same.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a nikon coolpix 320R - good one indeed....

Does mercury give out cams as well ???


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a hat trick of Nikon Coolpix recommendations. I recommend that too


----------

